# Can the VP9 replace my G19



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Can a VP9 replace my G19 as my everyday CCW pistol ? 

I was able to fire a VP9 at the range and really liked it but I'm not sure I can IWB CCW it as well as my G19. 

Thoughts?


----------



## buckhorn_cortez (Feb 16, 2014)

It's not a small as a G19. But, only you can decide whether the VP9 would be comfortable for you to IWB carry. I don't like IWB carry, so I carry all of my guns in an outside holster covered with an over shirt or vest. I can carry the VP9 in a holster covered with a shirt the same as I do with a SIG P229 or an Officer's size 1911.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Why does it have to replace it?

Why can't it just compliment it?

The more firepower, the merrier.

Frankly, the fact is, Glock is still the undisputed king-of-the-hill pistol manufacturer... There must be a logical reason(s) behind this phenomenal success. And it can't all be attributed to marketing strategy.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I tried both. G19 way easier for IWB carry.
I do like my new HPVP9. Just a bit to sharp and bulky..


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

How has GCBHM not responded in this thread yet?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

After re-reading the OP, I had to edit my reply. 

All I can say is that it replaced mine. I was a diehard G19 guy and swore I would never get rid of my Glock...until I got my hands on the VP9. The deciding factor for me was that I can shoot the VP9 as accurately as a DA pistol at longer distances, which I could not do with my Glock 19. The trigger on the VP9 is far superior to the factory trigger of the Glock, and the ergonomics don't really compare. The Glock 19 was perfect for me. It is the quintessential EDC pistol, I said. But when I compared it to the VP9, all that changed. I carry the VP9 EDC now with no problems at all. I have a BladeTech IWB Klipt Ambi-holster and I carry at the 12-1 appendix. 

It was just a matter of time, Tap. You knew that.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Lee Hunter said:


> Why does it have to replace it?
> 
> Why can't it just compliment it?
> 
> ...


It isn't marketing, as haters suppose. Glocks just work. I was a Glock hater, then I carried them for a while. Then I stopped carrying them b/c the Sig P226 just fit my hand better until the Gen 4 came out. Then I went back to Glock, until the VP9 came out. Now I carry the VP9, but I would not hesitate to carry a Glock. Any Glock will do. Actually, I still have and carry the G42 when I need ultra deep concealment, and I love that little gun.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> It was just a matter of time, Tap. You knew that.


I was getting worried about ya... seemed like a thread right up your alley.


----------

